# cichlids in singles



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello,

I know that african cichlids (most of them anyway) are better and supposed to be kept in groups of 4 or more with females being more than males etc etc etc

now, I was thinking about a setup (i have 70 gallons) where many different types of cichlids live but in singles. For example 10 different types of fish, one fish per type. 

WOuld this be wise? stupid? would it work?

thanks


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*sure*



monk21 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I know that african cichlids (most of them anyway) are better and supposed to be kept in groups of 4 or more with females being more than males etc etc etc
> 
> ...


I have an all male malawi tank in a 72 gal. They're all getting a long just fine. You'll love it I'm sure. Good luck and have fun picking your Cichlids.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Bejeweled1 said:


> I have an all male malawi tank in a 72 gal. They're all getting a long just fine. You'll love it I'm sure. Good luck and have fun picking your Cichlids.


well, it has been so long that i already made my choice! i have yellow labs with demasonis. the numbers are way off still but i am fixing it!


----------



## afishcionado (Feb 13, 2012)

*nice*

Good choice. I've been looking for a demasoni juvie. I got red shoulder peacock and
sulfurhead juvies to trade if your interested? 
Thnx.


----------

